# Turnbull Creek



## Garry (Dec 14, 2006)

Headed out a lil late this morning to Turnbull Creek to find a ton of kayakers and canoers. It seemed that every turn of the creek there was one..... :roll: I started out good with this small snook.










After missing two reds, another snook and a boated trout, I decided to run out to the river and see if there was any action. Well the only action I found was this very salty ham swimming across the river!!! It tried to crawl in the boat with me. Why didn't I bring my gun?!?! lol :lol:


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I've seen deer, snakes, even dogs swimming open water,
but never a hog. Neat pics, now I've got another story to pass on.


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Gives new meaning to "They're eatin' the bottom out of the boat"
Cool pics Garry, thanks.


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

Nice job! You almost caught a ham


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

I've read about bass fishermen catching a real hog and now I know it must be true. Great post and thanks for the photos.

Best regards,
Frank_S


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Nice Pictures Garry.......u should ran him over by accident and yank this hog in your boat. Then u can have a salty ham for dinner..


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Cast net would have done the job! ;D


----------



## fatalbert43 (Dec 13, 2006)

MMMMMMMMMMM...........Salt Cured Ham! ;D


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

now that's cool, never seen one out swimming open water like that myself, but I do know what I would have done had I saw this one.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

I would have helped him with my rope and anchor then came back in about 30 min it would have been a nice dinner guest.


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

What a hoot!
I would not have beleived it without the pics!
Neat


----------



## phlatsphil (Aug 17, 2007)

Another good story and pictures.


----------

